# Haha, I hate trap-outs



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

My question would be, why didn't you cut a hole and insert your cone into your hive? Then the bees would have to go into your box, when they returned they would return to your hive, and, when they could not get back into the cone they would already be in your hive.

cchoganjr


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Cleo,

Those are all valid questions.

I was running out of time because we attempted a cut-out first, but the construction of that old house wouldn't allow access to the bees from where we attempted to cut in from under the balcony. The homeowner even had her handyman on hand, so it can't be blamed on me....lol.

THEN THE CLOCK STARTED TICKING.

I had to slap that deal together quick and it was hot and miserable........and then a huge rain storm hit.

Next time I will consider your advice. 

But now I know why JP The Bee Man never does trap-outs.................too much trouble for too little money......and geez, what a mess. I hate building enclosures around wrought iron with a space suit on in late June in Florida.

HOWEVER, look at the photo the happy customer sent me this evening:










.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Understand. 

I don't like trap outs either, but, sometimes it is the only way.

I know what it is like in Florida in Summer. I have a home in Moore Haven. Wish I was there now. Won't get back until November.

cchoganjr


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

A good friend of mine that lives in Florida has A Bee removal business he will not do trap out way too many SHB you will be slime before all the bees get out of the building it will make one huge mess.I do hope this is not going to be your experience.
My friend has it been removing bees in Florida over 15 years he only will do cutouts......


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Trap outs can be a lot of fun, and, sometimes it is impossible to do a cutout. For instance, an 8ft X 6ft Bedford stone bell tower; another I did, was 30 feet inside a 12 inch drain pipe running under a four lane highway; Did lots where the bees were in trees, in the back yard, and people did not want the tree cut.

Trap out are just another tool.

cchoganjr


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Trap-outs are a lot of work, but if you can start them early enough in the spring they can make a lot of honey their first year and I often get two or three hives from one colony. On the other hand I've never had a cutout make a harvestable surplus their 1st year. And, I charge as much for trap outs as I do cutouts, sometime more.

Don


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

D Semple...My thoughts exactly.

cchoganjr


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but what's the best caulk/sealant to use to prevent the bees from gnawing new entrances? The caulk I used almost serves as a ready-made entrance mix.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Go to a roofing supply store and pick up either, Geocel (clear), NP1 various colors, or my favorite M1 which is blackish/grey.

Geocel kills the least amount of bees.


Don


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Clear silicone works well.


----------

